# better guides



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

ok, i hope someoned can help me out! i have finished prepping my graphite rod, i have found the spine and i know how far apart im gonna put my guides. the thing is the only thing i can find is fuji guides. i was hoping someone tell me where i can pick up a better class of guides. fuji works but after looking at them they all have epoxy over spill which can cause more abarison.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

What guide series do you have? I'd be hard pressed to come up with a "better" guide than Fuji; their materials, workmanship and quality are second to none.

Are these guides salvage, did they come off another rod?

I have had some nice guides come from Baston Enterprises; their line of components is called Forecast.

FishSticks4u carries them.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

well you know what im not that concerned with it. this is my first one and mostly just trying to get a handle on it. but if you do where i can get some better guides please let me know, thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

countingdown said:


> if you do where i can get some better guides please let me know, thanks


Like I said, FishSticks4u has the Forecast line and you can also try Mudhole for American Tackle, Pacific Bay and those stinkin, lousy Fuji's    .


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for the web site


----------

